# Gaggia classic main switch



## Classic user (Sep 16, 2013)

During a de scaling operation of a Classic, seemingly some of the descaling solution moved across the top surface when pouring into the filling spout and thus cascade down onto the main switch. Since then I can turn it on but after about 30 secs pump use, the switch glows bright orange which actually seems to be an electrical fire starting behind the main switch! Seems to be the case as the is a burning smell/smoke..

a replacement main switch seems aboUt £50 , just asking if anyone else experienced this or has other ideas

thanks


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

While its not that helpful, look at the bright side: a normal espresso pour is 25-30 seconds! Think of the glow as a timer!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

can do a new switchbank for £40 if needed

mark


----------

